# My 124g planted tank



## andreic (Apr 2, 2008)

I would like to show you my personal aquarium.
Dimensions: 51x24x24 inch(130x60x60cm)
Filtration: 2xJebo809
Light:3x150w HQI Jebo JM283b with 6000k bulbs. 10 hours per day lighting with mid day pause of two hours.
Pressurised CO2: By Dennerle with ph controller and internal reactor Cycloturbo
Heating cables: 24v/50w Dennerle with temp controller
Chiller: Jebo JC628
Fertilization: substrate - Dupla root, water - Dennerle E15, V30, A1 and Plantagold7 as trace elements and DIY(KHNO3, KH2PO4) for macro. 
UV sterilizer: 13w Jebo
Temperature: 79F(26C)
Water: Ph=6.50, Kh=7, Gh=8, NO3=10, PO4=1, K=50
Plants: E.'Arquatica', M.Pteropus, M.Pteropus ''Windelow'', Anubias Barteri, Aponogeton Undulatus, Didiplis Diandra, Valisneria 'Americana', Cyperus Helferi, Blyxa Japonica, Blyxa Auberti, Lilaeopsis Novaezelandiae, Cryptocoryne Wendtii, E. Amazonicus, E.Osiris, E. Horemanii Red 
Fish: 3 Hemigrammus rhodostomus, 8 Pterophyllum scalare, 2 SAE and some Red cherry schrimps.









Aquarium in eleven months old.


----------



## krisha (Nov 25, 2008)

what a great looking tank - how long has it been running?


----------



## andreic (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you.
Almost an year. 11 months.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

beautiful tank! you have a lot of growth in there.. how often and how much do you trim?


----------



## andreic (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello,
it depends how much light I give to the tank. If I use 2x150w trimming is to every 10-12days. If I use 3x150w I need to trim my tank weekly. The Didiplis grows unbelievably. Also, in case of using 3x150w the fertilizers disappear almost instant After trimming I donate to my fellow aquarists approximately half a gallon of plants at every two weeks.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

That's quite the forest you've got there! :thumbsup:


----------



## andreic (Apr 2, 2008)

Aponogeton Undulatus flower. I never see a flower with three ''arms'', only with two. Picture was taken today in my present tank.


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Your tanks insane!


----------



## andreic (Apr 2, 2008)

Many thanks.


----------



## greenman (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks awesome. :hail: I can only hope that one day my tank gets close. Really great job

I was looking at your CO2 intake. I'm working on regulating CO2 in my tank at the moment so it caught my attention. If I've done my math correctly, aren't you dumping in approximately 68ppm? And if so, is there a reason it is so high. I thought 30-40ppm was the recommendation. Don't get me wrong, you're obviously doing everything great, I'm just asking to learn from your example.


Jim

29gallon
medium planted
CO2
2x65w coralife-9 total hours per day lighting with mid day burst
( 3 [email protected], 3 hour burst @130W, 3 [email protected])
Seachem ferts
Ph-6.8, K-7.00, GH-4.00


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Oct 25, 2008)

where did you see his Co2 intake? As far as I can tell, he only lists one Ph number so it couldn't be that (he uses a controller, so you'd need the original number for even a ROUGH calculation of Co2 injection amount)


----------



## andreic (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello @greenman, you are correct in theory with 30-40ppm. Problem occurs when you recive a slight demineralization of you gravel witch lead you to a increase KH, in that idea 30-40ppm at kh=7-8 is not enough and further more Co2 is required. The real amount of CO2 is about 80-90ppm. For the new setup I intend to find out some immune CO2 gravel like Dennerle. I will see what I will find at the time.
Despite using of RO in order tot complete evaporated water, aprox 1USG/day, the KH don't want to decrease. I mentioned that my tap water has KH=4. Indeed I use an controller but accordingly with Dennerle calculation the amount of CO2 in the water is as described above. This is the reason because I can't have Otto's or Ammano schrimps. The CO2 intake, the reactor, is located in the left rear of the tank.


----------



## andreic (Apr 2, 2008)

Vallisneria americana flower


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Your tanks is insanely awesome.


----------



## andreic (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you. I am planning a new setup next month in order to be ready, if possible, for AGA2009.
Unfortunately I don't have to much ideas until now.


----------



## andreic (Apr 2, 2008)

Blyxa Auberti with flower.


----------



## BarnOwl (Jan 20, 2009)

I love the Blyxa's, they are such graceful, stylish plants. I also like your scape a lot: It has a very natural style which gives it a certain tension. Well done! :clap2:


----------



## richardesc (Aug 13, 2008)

You've got some very healthy plants there. Great job with the tank. I love it.


----------



## andreic (Apr 2, 2008)

4 feet long Cryptocoryne Balansae leaf thanks to light, fertilization and heating cables system.


----------



## rwong2k (Jan 13, 2005)

wow, i love tanks with crypts, 
thanks for sharing


----------



## andreic (Apr 2, 2008)

With pleasure. Unfortunately I was forced to quit on Balansae due to her size. I donate them to a friend with a larger tank.


----------



## fish dork (Dec 5, 2007)

Larger? Where are the picks of that one! Nice tank BTW. I like the crypts too. I have jungle vals that get to be 8 - 10 feet if I let them go. They grow down the tank and back again.


----------



## andreic (Apr 2, 2008)

That aquarium for those crypto's has 3 feet tall.

I want to present you one of my newest 10 inhabitants: Microrasbora Naked


----------



## andreic (Apr 2, 2008)

One new setup.
I have decided to drop Lilaeopsis Novaezelandiae and replace her with Utricularia Graminifolia. Also I have planted a lot of Crypts and I have changed my HQI bulbs from 6000k to Blau 6500k. This is the result:


----------



## NowMed (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow!! love the tank!!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

*sigh* Beautiful, so lush and healthy. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Great tank! That UG will look great in there once it fills in!


----------



## andreic (Apr 2, 2008)

A new plant:
I never saw an Aponogeton like this with four separate flowers.


----------



## DGalt (Jul 1, 2008)

how do you trim the grass without making a complete mess? I'm having this issue with the moss in my low-light because the moss isn't all that buoyant. 

nice looking tank though!


----------



## andreic (Apr 2, 2008)

From time to time, when necessary, I am taking out all foreground, trim outside the tank and replanting after. This operation is needed at about 5-6 months.
Unfortunately, it seems my substrate it became depleted, and a new setup will be required in the next month. I am looking now for Dennerle Deponit Mix as a fertilizing substrate.


----------



## andreic (Apr 2, 2008)

After the new setup I added a new plant, Barclaya Longifolia. Unfortunately , due to my conditions in aquarium I had to remove it from tank due to the fact that she grew more than 4ft. It seems that the strong HQI 6000k lights made that plant an invasive one. Anyway, all that remain from that plant was maybe 200 new baby plants and this picture:









A picture 5 months old with actual setup:


----------



## andreic (Apr 2, 2008)

New update of my tank.


----------



## elchacal (Jan 4, 2007)

Wonderfull natural aquascape Andreic,
very healthy plants.

I see you are using Blau Aquaristic 6500K Metal Halide bulbs. 
Which is your opinion about them? Are they too yellow??

Thanks and congratulations again.


----------



## andreic (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello @Elchacal,
Thank you very much for your appreciation. The Blau bulbs are just fine and they aren't yellowish at all. At this moment I am using bulbs at 6000k.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Andreic,

That's the female flower; have you seen any tiny arrowhead shaped things near the base of some different plants? V. americana's dioecious; one sex per plant. Hopefully you've got some male plants in there as well! If you see little yellow-green balls the size of a shrimp egg floating on the water's surface you've got males in there too. Herd them into an area near the female flower and set up some sort of floating ring to keep the pollen from getting washed away and you should get viable seeds.

Best of luck sexually propagating your Val!



andreic said:


> Vallisneria americana flower


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Your tank looks very healthy and enjoyable.
I'm jealous, cause your tank is cool, and I've always wanted to visit Bucharest!


----------



## andreic (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you very much for your appreciation. I try to keep an healthy and nice looking tank.


----------



## asad_200113 (Aug 24, 2017)

Amazing tank. Really like the jungle look and incorporation is several different species of plants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

